# Agnostic Front, Death By Stereo, Naysayer, Strike Back - Cergy 2012



## Milky (Jul 29, 2014)

Agnostic Front, Death By Stereo, Naysayer and Strike Backwere playing at l'Observatoire, Cergy, France on February 16th 2012.

Agnostic Front












All the photos of Agnostic Front:
Concert Photography | Gallery_Categories | ABSE Photography

Death by Stereo











All the photos of Death By Stereo :
Concert Photography | Gallery_Categories | ABSE Photography

Naysayer











All the photos of Naysayer :
Concert Photography | Gallery_Categories | ABSE Photography

Strike Back











All the photos of Strike Back :
Concert Photography | Gallery_Categories | ABSE Photography


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 29, 2014)

Really like number 3! Great set.


----------



## Milky (Jul 29, 2014)

thanks. Lighting wasn't really good during this evening, but during death by stereo it was slightly better managed!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 29, 2014)

AF came on my ipod yesterday.  Didn't realize they were still touring/around.


----------



## Milky (Jul 29, 2014)

yeah they are still one, and I have been seeing them playing live for the last 10 years quite a bit, and they're still sick on stage!


----------

